# Word for the day cacophony



## Josiah (Apr 2, 2015)

ca·coph·o·ny


kəˈkäfənē/


noun


a harsh, discordant mixture of sounds.


"a cacophony of deafening alarm bells"


synonyms:	din, racket, noise, clamor, discord, dissonance, discordance, uproar

I emerged from Brixton tube on Friday to an continuous *cacophony of car horns.*


----------



## rendova (Apr 2, 2015)

i like this word. It even SOUNDS loud. lol


----------



## Raven (Apr 2, 2015)

A good word, I haven't heard it used for a long time.


----------



## Rob (Apr 2, 2015)

Perhaps a new collective noun ... a _cacophony_ of mobile phones on a bus.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 2, 2015)

When I hear this word, it always makes me think of a bunch of old hens cackling. Cacklephony.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 2, 2015)

When I hear this one, I think of dissonance. When I hear dissonance, I think of cacophony.

When I remember what our high school orchestra sounded like...cacophony...certainly not _sym_phony!


----------

